# Biohazard



## Josephina (Oct 28, 2008)

What items do you have in your biohazard? I am needing to set one up soon. My daughter in law works at a doctor's office......free suppliesssss!


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

be careful not to get her fired 

but if its cool with them i would grab boxes of latex gloves, respirator masks, face shields, sanitizers,the extent of the list would depend on how big the office is and how much was stocked


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Is the question what supplies do you need to survive a biohazard situation?


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2008)

Just get whatever you can to 

A) clean germs off yourself
B) cover yourself up from germs.
C) filter germs from getting to you


----------

